# Work and Travel in Australia



## Deano6405 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anybody help, I am a fully qualified Butcher living in the UK. I am 26 and have been qualified for 6 years. I am looking to go and work in Perth and was wondering if anybody knows of any job opportunities??


----------



## jeanx30 (Feb 21, 2013)

Try to find a job on seek, but i think you will be more successful to get a job once you are here. Google all the butcher call them and see what the respond to you...maybe you find a butcher giving you the right advice.


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

Deano6405 said:


> Can anybody help, I am a fully qualified Butcher living in the UK. I am 26 and have been qualified for 6 years. I am looking to go and work in Perth and was wondering if anybody knows of any job opportunities??


If I were you, I would be calling anywhere that would need a butcher. Get your name out there. Send them a resume or work experience. Good luck!


----------



## Ausstart National (Aug 22, 2012)

Best to get a visa, then start making your enquiries. Cold calling and asking someone to sponsor you is going to be difficult.

Look into the 489 temporary visa. You don't need an employer for this.


----------



## mila (Jul 22, 2013)

oh.. it's interesting...


----------



## bernardelman (Jul 18, 2014)

Hello there! I need some advise regarding visa 489 in Queensland, am I allowed to take a gap course in the city? I am looking for a TAFE branch in Mackay or nearest regional but I couldn't find it.


----------



## bernardelman (Jul 18, 2014)

Gap course in order to avail full certification for my trade.


----------

